# Harris Stone Leeds 10ct Gold 17 Jewel



## jamesP (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi all,

This im sure has been covered many times before so apologises in advance.

I have a family vintage Harris Stone Leeds pocket watch, gold 10ct and it says 17 jewels inside - swiss made with a serial number. i believe it has a small 12 hour dial on the face. It doesn't wind up but the handles do move.

Is this a very common pocket watch and what would its value be? I do have photos but cant find how to upload..

Thanks for any help. Ive looked all over internet but most are silver and varying types with no real clue to value etc?

James


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

The bottom of the forum page has a quick link to a thread on how to post pics. We can't do online valuations for your, but would love to see your watch.


----------



## jamesP (Jun 5, 2018)

thanks for the reply much appreciated.

It not really a valuation im after just an idea so i can either think about selling or keeping in the family. Is it rare also wonder? ill post some pics.


----------



## jamesP (Jun 5, 2018)

heres my pocket watch,


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Okay stating the obvious the movement was made by the Record Watch Co which dates back to 1903. The nearest movement I can find on Dr Ranfft's database is this one:

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?11&ranfft&&2uswk&Sonceboz_99_H4_1_2

However if you look at the remarks on the right hand side , due to poor documentation, I don't think you will ever identify the actual movement calibre.


----------



## jamesP (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks very much for the info! interesting so i could be 115 years old? Im going to take it to a local vintage watch shop to either have it repaired or valued to sell.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I wouldn't bother, with only a few exceptions poor condition pocket watches like that are worth little more than scrap gold value I am afraid. People just don't wear them any more so there isn't the collector interest there is in wrist watches. Yes if it were a Patek or Omega or similar it would be well worth saving but you are likely to need to spend £150-250 to get it healthy and that is outlay you just won't see back. I have several lovely pocket watches but have no illusions they are priceless heirlooms.


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

It looks like a dennison rolled gold case (moon grade by any chance?) if so there won't be that much value for scrap, if it is solid gold there will be hallmark stamps, if so post a picture and I can probably date the watch, I would guess this is from around 1930 (I've got a couple of them in my collection)

the movement also looks like it is missing parts, Bridge screw and regulator arm from what I can see

I think it would probably cost more to fix than it would be worth (unless there is a lot of sentimental value to you)


----------



## jamesP (Jun 5, 2018)

yes its a moon, done alot of home work on this 1931 (31o) i thought it wouldnt be worth much i guess ill just keep it.

Thanks so much for all your advice and knowledge!


----------

